# Isle of Lewis



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Evenin' All

Thinking of surprising my lovely wife with a trip to Lewis approx March next year, anyone got any tips on ferries ( would like to sail from Ullapool) sites etc

cheers

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Looking for a cheap return ferry to Isle of Lewis*

Any ideas ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Dave

I think Caledonian Macbrayne have the monopoly on ferry crossings from Ullapool and I do believe that in the last year or so they have started to run on a Sunday as well.
There is a campsite on the waters edge just on the outskirts of town. Never stayed there but have seen it often enough from the ferry
Incidentally I dont know anything about sites on Lewis because I was working there and staying digs at the time,
Its not a lot but I hope its a start

regards


Ed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No sorry but I`ll give you a bump.
your twin brother asked the same question :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think your choice is Caledonian MacBrayne, Caledonian MacBrayne, or just recently a new Sunday service by errrr.... Caledonian MacBrayne.

And unless you buy an Island Hopper package for several crossings to different Islands I think the price you see is the price you pay for a single/return crossing.

Well it was when I went to the Outer Isles.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

lol the choice is immense !!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sunday service started in 2009 over several (metaphorical) dead bodies of the Kirk.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/lewis/ferry/index.html


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dave

We've been to Lewis and the other outer isles four times in the last six years, sometimes going all the way up from Barra, sometimes just doing Lewis and Harris. Do go from Ullapool and stay on the Broomfields site if you overnight there.

IMHO by far the best mh site on Lewis is Laxdale Holiday Park 01851 706966

www.laxdaleholidaypark.com

Near to Stornoway, much better than the approach leads you to believe, compact, excellent mh pitches - but not many so book in advance - all services including disposal, decent toilets and showers. I've stayed all over the islands and this is a 'banker' site when you just want to feel safe and settled whatever the weather. There are a few others and wildcamping is easy enough but if its your first time go for this one at least for the first few days.

Lewis is big by Hebridean standards but small enough to get basically all round it in a day and then target various specific sites for longer visits depending on the weather. Being based near Stornoway is as good a starting point as any.

Must see things include:

Calanais standing stones (best stone 'circle')
Dun Carloway (best Broch)
Garenin village (restored black houses)
Butt of Lewis lighthouse

plus some great beaches notably Tolastadh

You must also make the long trip down to Harris as its all joined up so no ferry required and do the round trip at least once. If its sunny do the 'golden road' down the east coast from Tarbert to Leverburgh its absolutely fantastic in the right light - a moonscape!
You really need a couple of nights on Harris to do it justice, lots to see and linger over but camp sites on Harris are limited, probably best on the west coast overlooking Taransay at Horgabost in the sand dunes - OK for a night or two - when we went: no ehu, basic facilities only - but brilliant setting. Site at Drinishader (01859 511207) on the East coast OK, ehu, toilets and showers, very small must book, and worst disposal set up I have ever seen in my life!!!; so go emptied and move on back to Laxdale when emptying looms!!

If you fancy a 'tour' you could do Ullapool - Lewis - Harris - Tarbert -Skye which is a great 'mini-hopscotch'.

PM me if you want more detailed info. - I could go on!

Have a great trip

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

two threads merged to avoid confusion :idea:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would go for a Hopscotch ticket if I were you. You will see a few more islands for not much more money.

We did I think from memory. Skye to Uists and Bernaray then Harris and Lewis but I think you can include Barra as well. Back via Ullapool. I think that ticket is about £225.

Wild camping is the way to go up there.

Use the call mac site to check out the different hop scotch routes and prices here http://www.calmac.co.uk/tickets/island-hopping/hopscotch-11-skye-uists-harris-and-lewis.htm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I would go for a Hopscotch ticket if I were you. You will see a few more islands for not much more money.
> 
> We did I think from memory. Skye to Uists and Bernaray then Harris and Lewis but I think you can include Barra as well. Back via Ullapool. I think that ticket is about £225.
> 
> ...


Wild camping is all but banned on Barra now, only a couple of sites are still available. It is no longer possible to camp at Traigh Mhor beach by the airport, or even park there.

http://www.isleofbarra.com/for-visitors/accommodation/camping-and-caravan-site.html


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

I live on the Island and the post from Dave (Jagman) has covered the subject pretty well. 
Motorhome fares on CalMac (sorry, no alternative) are much cheaper than they were two years ago following the introduction of RET (Road Equivalent Tariff).
Facilities are very limited and we didn't cope very well with the increased numbers of visiters last year - I don't think that situation has improved significantly this year, but you should be able to cope. 
A visit in March wouldn't be my choice (wet and windy) but there may be special reasons for the timing. Advanced booking at that time of year should not be necessary.
If you have any specific queries, contact me off list.
Regards
Norman
(norman at gm4kgk dot co dot uk)


----------



## SiStew (May 1, 2005)

I would agree with Jagman and Munron.

My mother is from Callanish so I know the island fairly well. Also worth a look is the beach at Ardroil on the western side of the island and for a remote dining experience try the Gallan Head Restaurant just up the road at Aird Uig.

You're brave contemplating a trip in March!! We had to go across in March a couple of years ago for my uncle's funeral. It wasn't too bad for a couple of days but in the middle of one night we had to turn the van into wind and relocate ourselves from the overcab bed to the dinette bed as the van was being blown about that much in nearly storm force winds and driving sleat 8O 

Good Luck!

Oh!...just one more thing...make sure you stock up properly and buy fuel on Saturday, because you may have trouble finding somewhere open on Sunday


----------

